# Old school gamerz Quake 3 Arena



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyway.. it's still a bad ass fun game to play and I invite people to come join the server..

76.26.245.225:27961  check my sig for server online/offline status



just copy paste /connect 76.26.245.225:27961 and enter into console



commands:

/callvote (brings up vote options)
/rcon _tech_ map q3dm3 changes map (or whatever)

tip: i play in windowed mode so if i bring up console it allows me unlock mouse to goto desktop and use net, aim whatever


------

If you don't have the game but want to play anyway, goto www.quakelive.com and sign up FREE. My username there is Shevanel77 -sign up and add me.


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Okay, this is probably the FPS that I spent the most time playing as a teenager.. now I'm fuckin 31..



Hey, it was released 1999.. DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

Play it in windowed mode, it looks fine. It's no eye candy but I assure you, it's FUN.

Arent games supposed to be fun? this one is bad ass fun all day.

and I didn't get a dreamcast til i was like 18 or 17 or 19 or someshit...


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you tried the web-based version? It's pretty sweet. 
http://www.quakelive.com/


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Play it in windowed mode, it looks fine. It's no eye candy but I assure you, it's FUN.
> 
> Arent games supposed to be fun? this one is bad ass fun all day.
> 
> and I didn't get a dreamcast til i was like 18 or 17 or 19 or someshit...



I meant that you was'nt a teenager when it was released.  You're 31 now, it was released 1999..


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

damn i dont think i was 21 when i had this game. my daughter wasnt even born.. maybe im not 31

who knows.. 

im about to post a video of the game.. uploading now.

id like to see a couple people from tpu hit the server. that'd be awesome.


----------



## CounterZeus (Nov 13, 2009)

your server ip is LAN only.

Q3:A is a great game, on my next LanParty it'll be one of the top played games, even after all those years


----------



## MRCL (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah, the game that is responsible for my ninja reflexes... I remember getting headaches when I played it first (with 11 or 12 years lol). We had no idea about LAN back then, so we played against the bots, was still fun


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjBeUdsL_ks


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Okay, this is probably the FPS that I spent the most time playing as a teenager.. now I'm fuckin 31..
> 
> Anyway.. it's still a bad ass fun game to play and I invite people to come join the server..
> 
> ...



Shit, I would load this game back up
Been a long time since I played, but I still know exactly where my game disc is LOL. 
Hell, you should just start an online server, rather than porting just through an IP address. Call it TPU fragfest or something like that


----------



## Disparia (Nov 13, 2009)

Tried to install it a couple months ago, but no luck running it in Windows 7 x64. Will try again though!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 13, 2009)

wait there is quake live so why play the old 3 arena if thats the same thing but free with modern servers?


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjBeUdsL_ks



Nice, I was just playing that map but in Pirates, Vikings and Knights. If you like that map, get Shattered Horizon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 13, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> wait there is quake live so why play the old 3 arena if thats the same thing but free with modern servers?



His own server that he can control?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

the quake 3 disc works on win 7 x64, thats what im using.

if anyone needs help just pm me..

im off to work for now tho.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 14, 2009)

Frick said:


> I meant that you was'nt a teenager when it was released.  You're 31 now, it was released 1999..



lol i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2009)

Might have to reinstall  Probaly will suck now tho. I really miss Q3 Fortress, actually. It was a blast.


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just an FYI, You are inviting people to join your internal IP address..  Nobody's gonna join


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

i know i know. im rusty at runing server.. im going to fix it..

just gotta find a good site to educate myself again on how its done.

I plan on installing instagib mod too.

I know its a really old game but I would bet my left arm that if people would join it would be a blast. i wonder who would be the top rail gun frag'r here..

I'm def enjoying playing this again.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

TOOK FOREVER TO GET 100 FRAGSZ


----------



## HTC (Nov 14, 2009)

How did you manage to install it in Win 7 x64? I tried Vista x64 and i can't install: not even with that compatibility thingy 

EDIT

When i had Win XP x32, i played quite a lot. The first time i managed to end the game in Nightmare, it took me over 4000 frags to do it. Last time i played it, this was my best (dunno exact number, though):






Now, i'm sooooo out of practice that, if i started again, i would need more then 10000 frags, for sure ...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy crap I forgot about this game, I might have to install and play it again! I used to be really, really good with the railgun (against bots that is, never played online), that was pretty much the only weapon I used.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

copied over the installation files from a flash drive into the program files folder and executed quake.exe.. be sure to use point release 1.16n for Win7 64 why , i dont know.. but it works.

1.16n is the dreamcast patch that allows pc vs console


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

HTC said:


> How did you manage to install it in Win 7 x64? I tried Vista x64 and i can't install: not even with that compatibility thingy
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...





Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap I forgot about this game, I might have to install and play it again! I used to be really, really good with the railgun (against bots that is, never played online), that was pretty much the only weapon I used.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Might have to reinstall  Probaly will suck now tho. I really miss Q3 Fortress, actually. It was a blast.





install and lets get a server up. i cant figure out how to get the server to show in master list, but ive been playing instagib railgun vs bots and i cant stop playing its so fun. it'll be much more so when there is humans lol.. especially you chumps.. jk


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Holy crap I forgot about this game, I might have to install and play it again! I used to be really, really good with the railgun (against bots that is, never played online), that was pretty much the only weapon I used.



Wow. Did you not have internet access? A railgun god who only played against bots? My mind is blown!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

man the guys that are REALLy good with the railgun are annoying.. they kill you in like 100ms each and everytime.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

Does the MailMan need to slap a bitch?!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 14, 2009)

Yup - disc version + 1.16n (allows you to select non-default directory) is working. Game is a little jerky here and there, will try to edit .cfg to tune it a little more.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 14, 2009)

im getting 96fps but im running in window mode

even in fullscreen i experience no jerkyness


----------



## dir_d (Nov 14, 2009)

Ill bust out my CD later today...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2009)

So is this shiznit up and running or what? You need to get your public IP via whatismyipaddress.com or some such method and post it. Also I figure you're gonna need to forward port 27971 to ur machine's 192.x.x. IP (or whatever is running the server) on your router.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 15, 2009)

wow i was playing online people still play and there are still servers up haha


----------



## HTC (Nov 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> copied over the installation files from a flash drive into the program files folder and executed quake.exe.. be sure to use point release 1.16n for Win7 64 why , i dont know.. but it works.
> 
> 1.16n is the dreamcast patch that allows pc vs console



If i understand you correctly, you had it installed in a computer with Win 98 / 2000 / XP x32 and used a flash drive to copy it to your Win 7 x64 program files folder. If so, i have no way of doing that


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 15, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. Did you not have internet access? A railgun god who only played against bots? My mind is blown!



Yeah, real funny , when I first played this game I was living out in the middle of nowhere with only dial-up access, and even then I wasn't allowed to play online.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 15, 2009)

HTC said:


> If i understand you correctly, you had it installed in a computer with Win 98 / 2000 / XP x32 and used a flash drive to copy it to your Win 7 x64 program files folder. If so, i have no way of doing that



No...Just take the quake 3 folder off your cd you can put the folder anywhere apply the patch where you put the Quake 3 folder then click the quake3.exe and play.


----------



## HTC (Nov 15, 2009)

dir_d said:


> No...Just take the quake 3 folder off your cd you can put the folder anywhere apply the patch where you put the Quake 3 folder then click the quake3.exe and play.



Duh ... 

EDIT

Already played a bit in single ... DAMN: i'm soooo out of practice ...


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

dir_d said:


> No...Just take the quake 3 folder off your cd you can put the folder anywhere apply the patch where you put the Quake 3 folder then click the quake3.exe and play.



exactamondo.. now lets figure out how to get a damn server going.. seems mine might be local only.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

try the server now 76.26.245.225:27971


----------



## HTC (Nov 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> try the server now 76.26.245.225:27971



Says "Awaiting challenge"


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

hmmm

I cannot join it either.. says "please start TA directly"

im using my ip as found on whatismyip.com server is up and bots are talking but WTF?>


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

You sure you got the right port?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah i have cmd in exe as +set_port 27971

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Quake3\quake3.exe" +set dedicated 1  +set net_port 27971 +com_hunkMegs 50 +exec ffa.cfg +set bot_minplayers 6  +set fs_game instagib +net_ip 76.26.245.225


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

Firewall running? And did you forward the port in your router?


----------



## HTC (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You sure you got the right port?



I had the wrong port: 27961 instead of 27971 ...

Same thing happens to the correct one, though


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Firewall running? And did you forward the port in your router?



im not sure how to forward port?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> im not sure how to forward port?



Figure out your router model, and then look it up here: http://portforward.com/


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

76.26.245.255:27961

IT"s working!

just copy paste /connect 76.26.245.255:27961 and enter into console

It's finally showing up on master list too..

after 4 hours of trial and error, it's up!! LETS DO IT!
__________________


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2009)

Sweet. Digging up my CD after I make breakfast. 



Supreme0verlord said:


> Yeah, real funny , when I first played this game I was living out in the middle of nowhere with only dial-up access, and even then I wasn't allowed to play online.



Um I wasn't being sarcastic. Thanks, you answered my question.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 16, 2009)

The server is in florida and a couple people from indiana connected.. their ping was 80-110

so if youre closer to FL maybe you can get at least a 70 ping, that would be more than playable.

some brazilian dudes were getting 200+


----------



## MadClown (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL, we just had a Quake 3 lan party in one of my classes today!  Somehow someone had a ping over 200 >.>


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

ive yet to get a chance to crush anyone from TPU (or get crushed).. i wish someone would join...


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2009)

shevanel said:


> ive yet to get a chance to crush anyone from TPU (or get crushed).. i wish someone would join...



I've tried several times throughout the day but wasn't able to join


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah server is now up.. thats why i added offline/online status in the op and my sig

it's up now, please come.


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah server is now up.. thats why i added offline/online status in the op and my sig
> 
> it's up now, please come.



There must be something wrong because the server doesn't show up and, using specify, it still doesn't find it 

Whether it's @ your end or mine, dunno


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

thats wierd cuz people have been joining all day.. sometimes it doesnt show on master list until some time has passed.

TRY now and use this ip 76.26.245.2*25*:27961


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2009)

shevanel said:


> thats wierd cuz people have been joining all day.. sometimes it doesnt show on master list until some time has passed.



That could be it: will try again shortly.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 17, 2009)

I cant get the Master server to respond now it just stop working yesterday at random


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2009)

It's fun but you're quite good with that railgun, IMO.

With 150+ ping, i can't give a better fight, specially being sooo out of practice: i haven't played since 2008.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 17, 2009)

That was so awesome that game is great


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah was fun. i set cl_timenudge to 150.. trust me.. its like having a 150 ping but not as flaky..

there is an exact 150ms delay from pressing fire to receiving the action

i wish u could ping in the 50's that be cool... i guess not on this type of conenction.

next time you play set cl_timenudge to 700 ms.. and count it out.

set to 3000 and youll get "connection interupted"


----------



## HTC (Nov 17, 2009)

shevanel said:


> yeah was fun. i set cl_timenudge to 150.. trust me.. its like having a 150 ping but not as flaky..
> 
> there is an exact 150ms delay from pressing fire to receiving the action
> 
> ...



I have cable: 20 Mb/s down / 1 Mb/s up.

I changed ISPs: i used to have 30 Mb/s down, but since, in reality, i was getting anywhere from under 10 Mb/s to ~18 Mb/s, i got fed up and sent then counting sheep ...

With this ISP, i'm getting from 15 Mb/s to 20 Mb/s which is much better: cheaper too ...

Both the other ISP and this ISP have high ping, though: 100+


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

i think it has more to do with than speeds alone, something like how fast data can actually bounce from a. to b.

i forget the word.. see i think my speed test shows 1mb up 2mb down


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey shevanel, where did you find the instagib mod at? I'm having trouble finding one that works.

I recorded some videos of me playing. It's been at LEAST 4 years since I've last played this game.
http://www.xfire.com/video/190ffa/
http://www.xfire.com/video/191022/


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

i think i got it from file planet

http://www.fileplanet.com/75079/0/0/0/1/section/Mod_Files

The second file i think. just plain instagib the 1.19 or 1.29 or w/e didnt work for me.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

youre not gonna invite me to your server?  ...


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 17, 2009)

Huh? I don't have a server going. Is that the only way to get instagib to work? I can't get a skirmish game to work with instagib, it gives me an error when I start it.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah instagib is a server side mod.. you have to put the instagib folder in main folder and then add +set fs_game instagib to your server command line..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 17, 2009)

Ah ok, didn't know that. 

I just found one that will work in skirmish, it's the 3rd one on that page.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

sweet, im glad it worked out for you.

hopefully someday you can pop into the server i have.. im going to upgrade my cable speed this week, hopefully it'll cause for better pings for east coast..

im in florida and someone from indiana was getting 115 or so..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I definitely will sometime, I just need some more practice first.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

Man I was 7 kills str8 then i screwed up and missed a few times. 66% aint bad i guess.. gonna browse some servers and find some people that crush me so i can adapt.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 17, 2009)

I play alot Ill join


----------



## shevanel (Nov 17, 2009)

hell yeah.. hope u ping alright here.. doing 1v1 instagib on q3dm17... added the nemesis mod so now it shows accuracy and other stats.. plus better fonts


----------



## android guy (Mar 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> hmmm
> 
> I cannot join it either.. says "please start TA directly"
> 
> im using my ip as found on whatismyip.com server is up and bots are talking but WTF?>



Shervanel, how did you resolve this?

My friends and I keep getting "please start TA directly" or "awaiting challenge" when we try to connect to a Quake 3 game I've created from my desktop computer. (I'm usually connecting from my Motorola Droid phone, so I can play on the go. Otherwise a connection works fine for me when I'm at home using the wifi network the game was created on).

Not too sure how my actual ip is involved, but I did forward the port from my router thanks to Wile E.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 18, 2010)

had to open port in my router iirc


----------



## android guy (Mar 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> had to open port in my router iirc



My 27960 port confirms that it's open when using a Winodws port checker app. Followed the instructions on Wilie E's link, but I suppose it's possible that I haven't forwarded my port correctly.

But a few other things confuse me here:

1) My public ip is different than my Quake arena ip.
2) I haven't done anything like your other earlier post, and not sure if that's an issue: 

"yeah i have cmd in exe as +set_port 27971 [...] C:\Program Files (x86)\Quake3\quake3.exe" +set dedicated 1 +set net_port 27971 +com_hunkMegs 50 +exec ffa.cfg +set bot_minplayers 6 +set fs_game instagib +net_ip 76.26.245.225"


----------



## shevanel (Mar 18, 2010)

yes that line is the shortcut i used to create the actual desktop icon that opens the server with those particular variables. it was somewhat of a pain to get running and its been months since ive done it and i dont remember, but there is plenty of info on the web to help too.

if you have any more questions ill do my best to help


----------



## android guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok thanks. I finally figured it out!

Needed to use the router ip and add +set sv_strictauth 0 in the console.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> ive yet to get a chance to crush anyone from TPU (or get crushed).. i wish someone would join...



I havent played in so long, but i was up to par in 08' at quakecon, got top 20 in 1v1. 
Only thing was, I got into the top 32 bracket but had to play one of the top 3 ranked players in the world, SK.rapha. 
http://www.esreality.com/index.php?a=post&id=1590807 (Click on Players)

He beat the crap out of me to put it bluntly. I did kill him a couple times though, but his aim, strategy, and overall skill level is just ridiculous. 

If any of you feel like waiting for the video to load, you can watch a video of me playing a random fun match at QuakeCon 2008. My Quake name is FiTH disso. (FiTH has been around since QuakeWorld, old school team.)
http://www.quake-live.tv/media.php?t=featurednohighs&v=72

My part in the video is way towards the end. We went into overtime and I blew my lead. I could have won that match but it was so late and I was so wired on Monters and BAWLS that I was just not thinking right. Anyway, I haven't really played like I used to (2-4 hours a day) because I don't have the time. I used to play on the competitive level but....no more. Too stressful, not enough time, and its not nearly as fun as Bad Company 2.


----------



## Rideout421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I currently go to FCC in Jacksonville Florida we are I.T. students we have quake on are flash drives and host local games all the time Quake is cool Rideout


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2010)

you guys don't realize it but after you do the initial install and add patch 1.32 and add maps and bots and skins instead of reinstalling it everytime you format c: and start over just copy the whole quake3 folder to some place safe than copy it back start the game and hey presto it works

also i found a sweet site for maps 

http://lvlworld.com/#c=m8&i=1505&d=10 Apr 2003&m=DM&p=review

oh and im 41 next month and me and my oldie mates still give Q3 a snotting on the lan


----------

